# Shipping from Sweden to Cyprus



## lornic (Aug 1, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a shipping company to take a car from Sweden to Cyprus please? We are trying to find options other than driving to Greece and shipping from there...hwell:

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

lornic said:


> Can anyone recommend a shipping company to take a car from Sweden to Cyprus please? We are trying to find options other than driving to Greece and shipping from there...hwell:
> 
> Thanks


Hi!

You can even ship from Wallhamn. But it takes time. Best from Sweden is to put the car on the ship and then fly down.

We will use the same ship when we go down but meet the ship in Italy(Salerno). Then its only 7 days left.

From Wallhamn its about 18 days. But I am sure you can reason with them and transport only the car like you can also from Greece. 

Grimaldi Freight is the company.

Send me a PM if you want more specific info. We can ofc take it in Swedish

Anders


----------

